# very hot motherboard



## lowdown (Jan 23, 2010)

Can someone help me! my motherboard is running very hot i made a snapshot of the system viewer that i am running.
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/NqzOYeFhtUaxUt6nUZsK8JO
please let me know if theres any thing i can do. i have tried to install more case fans but no difference.
thank you,


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Check the CPU Fan

Make sure the fan's airflow is blowing down on the CPU/Heatsink itself.

If the heatsink has been removed did you reapply the Thermal Paste?


----------



## lowdown (Jan 23, 2010)

The cpu fan is good, its blowing down directly on it and i didnt remove the cpu heatsink so i dont think i need to reapply some thermal paste.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is the AMD Cool & Quiet driver installed?
http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/dyn...432-4756-aafa-4d9dc646342f&ItemID=173&lang=us

Is this a custom built computer or retail?
Please post the make and model

Bill


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*CPU* AMD Athlon 64 X2 5050e: *27 °C*
*Motherboard* MSI Aspen (Socket AM2 ): *101 °C*

doesn't properly identify the mobo so likely not supported--meaning software error.

check the bios readings.

if the board is that hot you'll smell it.


----------



## lowdown (Jan 23, 2010)

No Its not a custom built pc, its a pc i bought the info is HP a6745f model all i did was install 2x 320gb hdd and 1x 500gb hdd, and 2 dvd burners. Power supply is the standard on 305 watt i am planning on upgrading my video card in the near future, but i want to solve this problem first. I did how ever install 2 more case fans to try help the issue but to no success. I dont smell anything like if the board is burning, not sure if i need to reflash the bios? The bios on here is not to surpportive in temp readings it dont tell u nothing on the tempature. 

Thanks on everyones help so far,


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

hi lowdown,

OEM's size the PSU to their designed system and there is very little wiggle room left over when adding additional powered internal devices. According to the speccy summary you have six drives currently connected, now a 350watt psu can handle that load BUT if you add a graphics card DEFINETLY upgrade the psu at same time.

(note: to use Hybrid CrossfireX you will need a Radeon HD 3450 or 3470 graphics card )


okay, back to your temperature issue...

there is a multitude of mainboard models in the HP "Aspen" line, yours is the MSI MS-7548 (Aspen).

that odd 101°C reading is from the 780G chipset which is located under the square heat spreader located in the centre of the mainboard (see example attached image).


AMD OverDrive can be used to monitor the system, or you could try other software utilities like HWMonitor, CPU-Z, PC-Wizard but i doubt you will be comfotable until you have actually checked for an overheating issue so...

if it is 101°C then you will feel the heat dissipating from it when you hold your hand just above it. another method is to lightly press a wax crayon or a birthday candle against it to see if it softens/melts the wax. and of course, if you have a digital thermometer you can just take it's temperature. :grin:


----------



## lowdown (Jan 23, 2010)

I tried to download and install the amd overdrive but it can't work with my system for some odd reason. how ever i do also use the HWMonitor, and that too says its over 100 degrees.
but like u all say if its that hot i should be able to smell somthing (witch i dont!) or even when i feel with my hand arround that area i cant feel any heat dissipating from the chipset.

i know then maybe i shouldnt worry about it sence i cant feel heat but i guess its just piece of mind knowing that when i do open up that monitor its going to give a correct reading of my system.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

incorrect sensor data is a very common problem...there are lots of posts about the topic here on this forum alone.

add to that your OEM computer uses a mainbord that is outsourced but it's bios was likely tweaked inhouse and may be the actual source of the misinformation--obviated by the diagnostic program not able to identify the board model--so this could just be due to bad microcoding in the bios and not the sensor.

in cases like this the only reliable method is to actually check the suspect data yourself to verify reliability (whether it be a temperature or voltage sensor).

if it were that hot then the northbridge chip should do a thermal shutdown (and the pc would shut down completely). if it was a descrete component getting that hot then there would be a noticeable plastic or metalic odour.


----------



## lowdown (Jan 23, 2010)

do u think it may be my psu not supplying the right voltage or amp or wattage somewear. im looking into changing it soon since im upgrading my video card. theres no sign of heat by feel anywear. so im just going to take it the way it is and then when i do change the psu ill check it again. thanks everyone im just going to consider this solved until i change my psu.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

that speccy summary does not list voltages, the hdd temps are normal range the cpu core temps are normal for idle, you don't mention any problems (ie: freezing, shutdowns) so there is no reason to suspect a psu problem.

you can HWMonitor (link was given above) to see voltages.

mind you diagnostic utilities are almost pointless for temp/voltage info on a problem pc--unless you used it when the pc was normal you have no point of reference what normal readings would be with that utility.


----------



## lowdown (Jan 23, 2010)

i have tried hw monitor it gives the same temp on the motherboard im not sure what voltages i should be looking for. i will be looking into another psu very soon so if someone could sugest a good psu to handle at least a 1 meg video card, i no thats not enough info on the card but i haven't gone shopping for a new card yet so not sure which one i should be looking for.


----------

